# Dolomite Mutiday Tour



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone done a hut-to-hut tour in the Dolomites and have a recommendation on a good company to go with?


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi!
think i could help you.
I'm a professional mountain bike guide, living in Italy.
Do you allready know something about dates you will be in Italy, where in Dolomites would you like to ride, how many people?


----------



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

Just looking for myself. Dates are not set but likely something in August or Sept. No idea on where ... just trying to plan out a multi-day trip. Would likely have about a week of time.


----------



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

*R: Dolomite Mutiday Tour*

Not sure i understand, you are looking for next year, august-september, right?


----------

